

Zoho knows how to inform about update of Terms of Service and Privacy Policy - przemoc

It&#x27;s crucial to always clearly show and explain changes in important docs like Terms of Service and Privacy Policy whenever they happen. I don&#x27;t want to dwell on details of these particular changes in Zoho, but want to applaud the way they&#x27;re expressing the change, which many companies should learn from.<p>You get following message upon signing in:<p>Hi<p>We have updated our Privacy Policy and Terms of Service. Please take a few minutes to read and understand them. To help you understand, we have summarized the changes and provided a comparison of the current and the previous versions.
These changes will take effect on April 19, 2015. If you continue to use Zoho Services after April 19, 2015, you will be governed by the new Privacy Policy and Terms of Service.<p>[1] Revised Privacy Policy
[2] Summary of Changes to Privacy Policy
[3] Comparison<p>[4] Revised Terms of Service
[5] Summary of Changes to Terms of Service Comparison
[6] Comparison<p>---<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zoho.com&#x2F;privacy.html<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zoho.com&#x2F;privacy-summary-change.html<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zoho.com&#x2F;privacy-policy-changes-28102010-19032015.html<p>[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zoho.com&#x2F;terms.html<p>[5] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zoho.com&#x2F;terms-summary-change.html<p>[6] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zoho.com&#x2F;terms-of-service-changes-16042010-19032015.html
======
przemoc
Obligatory archived copies of above mentioned pages:

[1] [https://archive.today/Pw2gr](https://archive.today/Pw2gr)

[2] [https://archive.today/2lHs7](https://archive.today/2lHs7)

[3] [https://archive.today/gc1Gu](https://archive.today/gc1Gu)

[4] [https://archive.today/knFJg](https://archive.today/knFJg)

[5] [https://archive.today/8BFxh](https://archive.today/8BFxh)

[6] [https://archive.today/9EkxY](https://archive.today/9EkxY)

